# Workgroup Manager Error of Type -14351



## joonyew (Jun 10, 2005)

Hi,

I have been logging onto the workgroup manager using "Workgroup Manager Connect" many times without problem.  One day, I got this dialog box

Title:   "Unexpected error"
Message: "An error of type -14351 occurred."

I got this even though I typed in my username/password correctly.

Can you help me?  Thanks in advance.


----------

